# check this out I saw this happen



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

http://forum.bricksoffroadpark.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=860


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

THAT'S FUNNY!!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep crazy sh!! t happens at this park in gets wild


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

crazy is right. 
who's gotta pay for that?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

dont know but there is one pissed off ex-wife I got some pics on my phone Im tring to get on here


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn: haha... Im not sure I blame him. Cant say I wouldnt have done the same, if I was sure she was getting it.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO that's some crazy chit!!


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

THAT'S TO FUNNY


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW.....


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i guess he would rather pay the note on a truck that he destroyed, than pay a note on a truck that his ex was drivin lol.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Insane


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

bump530 said:


> i guess he would rather pay the note on a truck that he destroyed, than pay a note on a truck that his ex was drivin lol.


 If that's the case Id strip it of it running gear, engine, trans and build a kick butt wheeler ditch it and claim it was stolen!


----------

